# Google may be partially to blame



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=tipping+uber+drivers

Look at the info box that appears at the top. Pax lazily googling for info on the topic may just see that and easily think, "see, just what I thought, the tip is included." If they just looked at that and no further, they would never know. This is just one of those google glitches that happens. It may be costing us money though.


----------

